# tell me about pineapple juice and brazil nuts !!!!! *



## wendie (Sep 9, 2007)

Hi im new to this site but am about to start 3rd attempt at IVF this time with de from spain, i wish i had found this site back in April when we first started our treatment,i think its great and its lovely to hear others stories and experiances,dosent make you feel it is just you that is on the roller coaster! tell me more about fresh pineapple juice and brazil nuts,and i am interested to hear how other girlies have changed their lifestyle,i have made such an effort to cut back on caffeine and alcohol but am missing a glass of something when i feel stressed and low. 
I would love to hear from anyone who is starting ivf with de in october?
Wendie x


----------



## shill (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi Wendie!

I'm also fairly new and wish I'd found this site a LONG time ago. 

The pineapple juice and brazil nut thing is all about selenium.  Apparently both contain high quantities of it and it's great to aid the lining of the uterus and hence implantation.  The pineapple juice must but pure though and NOT from concentrate. 

I've recently made some changes based on information found on this site, and also Zita Wests books on conception & fertility (also recommended by someone on here).  She talks about what to eat at different stages of the cycle and how to increase your chances.  She's also a big advocate of accupuncture. 

I fall into the unexplained category and have recently done the pineapple juice thing & brazil nuts, I've also had a few sessions of accupuncture and started taking baby dose asprin.  I don't know if any of these influenced what happened but I've just had my first ever BFP.  It's very early days for me though so I'm still scared to believe it's real.

Obviously I would check with your consultant before doing anything and I certainly wouldn't recommend self subscribing but I feel that there's definitely something in it. 

Wishing you loads of luck on your journey.  Stay   miracles do happen xxx


----------



## AJM30 (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi Wendie,
Im glad you asked this as i currently have non concentrate pineapple juice in my fridge and brazil nuts in my cupboard and i dont have a clue when i should be eating/drinking them 
I should be having EC about the middle of Oct so do i fall in your category?? 

Ive cut right back on alchohol and only have 2 cups of tea a day but keep meaning to buy decaf when im next shopping! Apart from that im just trying to eat healthy. Like a friend said to me we can stress trying to do all sorts of things to help and end up soo stressed we do more harm that way!!

Chat soon 
Ali xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi & welcome to FF

You will find lots of wonderful support here and also plenty of useful, non professional advise 

Obviously you're new to the boards so are still navigating yourself around...but there is a search option along the top of the webpage where it says home, index, help....search.

I replied to someone only the other day about pineapple so here's the link to that thread. On there I also included some links to other threads with info about pineapple.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=110692.0



shill said:


> *The pineapple juice and brazil nut thing is all about selenium. Apparently both contain high quantities of it * and it's great to aid the lining of the uterus and hence implantation. The pineapple juice must but pure though and NOT from concentrate.


Pineapple _does_ contain selenium but _not_ very high quantity of it but it does also contain manganese which is good for helping fertility. Brazil nuts, on the other hand, have one of the highest levels of selenium and there are plenty of other foods that contain it.

I also replied to another post the other day about selenium so here's the link to that as it includes info on other foods that contain it...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=110707.0

Selenium is an anti-oxident and it's considered good for promoting a healthy womb lining, so in turn is believed to help aid implantation.

Regards pineapple....it's preferable to drink fresh/pressed pineapple juice but it is fine to also drink "not from concentrate" as well as "from concentrate". All that "from concentrate" means is that it's been freeze dried at place of farming and then rehydrated with water at it's place of destination.
It's suggested that fresh pineapple should be avoided (ie eating the whole fruit) because it contains an enzyme called bromelain which may cause uterine contractions. During processing this enzyme is destroyed which is why the juice is fine.

There is a separate board for ladies using donor eggs which you may be interested in...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=64.0

and also another for ladies having treatment abroad...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=119.0

and another for ladies who are ttc over the age of 40...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=162.0

and finally, here's the link to some useful info for a new member 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=101841.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=62247.0

Hope that helps...wishing you lots of luck
Natasha


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.  Good luck with the IVF.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi Wendie, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

I think the others have answered all your questions about pineapple juice and brazil nuts. In my opinion it wouldn't hurt to give them a go as they are both good for you anyway. Personally I do think the occasional glass of wine or cup of coffee won't do you much harm and may even be beneficial if it reduces your stress levels, however it is very easy to slip back into old habits so you need willpower above everything else.

Natasha has left some excellent links for you to try out. Please do have alook around and make yourself at home. You might want to join your cycle buddies too. They can be found here:

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

You can "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the location boards. This is especially useful to find people from the same clinic as you.

We also have a newbie night in the chat room every Friday (times vary), where you can meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.
 CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

Good luck for your October cycle. I moderate over at the cycle buddies too so might see you there.

C~x


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

well im in my 2nd 2ww and im drinking pinapple juice i was taking selenium supplements but stopped few weeks before transfer as the ones i h had had a c and d in them as well.. i have a small glass of juice from concertrate everyday but no nuts yuk, i di eat a pinapple over the weekend as well and just read above not to eat the fruit but to late to worry now

hope it all goes well

keepinghope x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *Wendie* and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support and you have been left some great links to try out.

I wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## wendie (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks for your replies and support,i am finding new threads daily and it really helps knowing there are so many girlie's in the same position as me,and so many that have the same worries and concerns as me,but you don't feel as daft asking questions. We all have friends that have had babies but i haven't got any that have ivf or de!


----------

